# Perfect corners



## RussianRouter (15 Jun 2010)

how do we cut em? or do I have to buy one of those corner cutters after routing near to the corner?

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Hand+To ... 150/p53349


----------



## laird (15 Jun 2010)

errr.....chisel ? (push, not hammer).


----------



## RussianRouter (15 Jun 2010)

Whats a chisle? :wink:


----------



## laird (16 Jun 2010)

RussianRouter":of2f4bp6 said:


> Whats a chisle? :wink:


Don't know, I suggested a chisel  
A rectangular piece of flat bar sharpened across one of the short edges. :wink:


----------



## RussianRouter (16 Jun 2010)

laird":22csnbw3 said:


> A rectangular piece of flat bar sharpened across one of the short edges. :wink:



Hah! one o them,my old fella used to use one o those many years ago.
He even used an hot iron rod to drill his holes in wood.
:wink:


----------



## laird (16 Jun 2010)




----------



## JohnBrown (16 Jun 2010)

Why do you need square corners? Just round off the mating parts to match.
Alternatively, find a router bit with a diameter of 0mm.


----------



## RogerS (22 Jun 2010)

Don't waste your money on that corner chisel. It's pants. Doesn't cut the corner...more a bludgeon.


----------



## RussianRouter (22 Jun 2010)

RogerS":1rqlycth said:


> Don't waste your money on that corner chisel. It's pants. Doesn't cut the corner...more a bludgeon.



Four other members would disagree with on that,including myelf.


----------



## RogerS (22 Jun 2010)

RussianRouter":217ni348 said:


> RogerS":217ni348 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't waste your money on that corner chisel. It's pants. Doesn't cut the corner...more a bludgeon.
> ...



Fair enough..we'll have to beg to differ and let others decide for themselves.


----------



## RussianRouter (22 Jun 2010)

RogerS":1i785ku1 said:


> Fair enough..we'll have to beg to differ and let others decide for themselves.



It does work a treat,on this router top I'm making is kitchen worktop and it went straight through the laminate and cut a perfect corner in the chipboard,maybe yours is blunt?


----------



## RogerS (22 Jun 2010)

No, it's sharp. Chipboard has a different construction to 'real' wood. Chipboard has already been broken up, all the long fibres chopped into little pieces and then glued again. All that the corner chisel has to do is break down the glue.

If you whack any chisel into wood you'll get some deformation of the wood. You can't avoid it. Even with the sharpest chisel in the world. You can minimise it. That's why I prefer to pare away rather than whack it.

Each to their own.


----------



## chippy1970 (25 Jun 2010)

All I can say is that when I rout out hinges I might be doing anything from a couple of linings upto hundreds on a big job and I just use a chisel to cut the corners I have never seen the need for one of those gadgets.


----------

